#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-06-06
<mlazzari2> totopalma, ciao....  sono appena arrivato vo a mangiare.... a dopo
<twilight> sera
<PaoloRotolo> Buonasera a tutti!
 * l3on ascolta radio1 → fiorello
<jeremie2> Salve a tutti
<iced> hello, gente! :-)
<newlife> 'sera a tutti anche da parte mia :)
<totopalma> ciao a tutti :)
<valix> ciao a tutti
<jeremie2> 'sera!
<alo21> buona sera
<mlazzari2> scusate il ritardo sera a tutti
<xdatap1> ciao mlazzari2 
<xdatap1> direi di iniziare allora
<xdatap1> l3on, ci sei?
<twilight> mlazzari2, non ti scusiamo affatto
<twilight> mlazzari2, :)
<mlazzari2> twilight, :P
<l3on> xdatap1: eccomi
<xdatap1> ottimo, ci siamo tutti allora
<xdatap1> uno del consiglio che presiede la riunione? Gwaihir tu puoi?
<Gwaihir> se deve
<Gwaihir> se devo fare il segretario, non so quanto riesco a seguire
<xdatap1> iced, altrimenti?
<Gwaihir> in caso più avanti mi faccio dare il cambio
<iced> Gwaihir, vai tu, se serve do' il cambio :-)
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, ok, magari chiedi in #ubuntu-it-council 
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, ok
<xdatap1> introduco il discorso allora, poi diamo la parola al gruppo doc
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, link all'ordine del giorno?
<l3on> presentazioni ?
<mlazzari2> 2 presentazioni??
<xdatap1> già
<mlazzari2> ecco
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, nessun ordine del giorno, è monotematico: riorganizzazione gruppo documentazione
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, ok, credevo ci fosse una pagina wiki
<primes2h> 'sera, scusate il ritardo
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, non ci ho pensato, francamente
<Gwaihir> meglio così, meno da leggere :)
<xdatap1> presentiamoci va
<twilight> e soprattutto meglio cosi' perche' calcium e' praticamente fermo... :)
 * twilight Lorenzo Sfarra
 * mlazzari2 → Matteo Lazzari
 * totopalma → Salvatore Palma
 * njin Marconi Fabio
 * l3on ←→ Leo Iannacone
 * xdatap1 Paolo Sammicheli
<warp10> → Andrea Colangelo
<iced> --> Dario Cavedon
 * PaoloRotolo → Paolo Rotolo
 * primes2h → Sergio Zanchetta
 * newlife → Marco Buono
 * alo21 → Alessandro Losavio
 * DktrKranz è Luca Falavigna
<jeremie2> --> Jeremie Tamburini
 * valix → Alberto Russo
 * Dolasilla -> Silvia Bindelli
 * Gwaihir → Milo Casagrande
<Fo5150> --˃ Fabrizio Orsini
<Gwaihir> Deindree, presentati per il log! :)
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, poi procedi pure
 * Deindree Flavia Weisghizzi. Sono al lavoro
<xdatap1> benvenuta Flavia, stiamo iniziando adesso
<xdatap1> introduco il discorso. Durante il meeting abbiamo iniziato a chiacchierare di un argomento molto importante nella nostra comunità: orientamento e accoglienza
<xdatap1> parlando dell'argomento diversi hanno notato il momento di difficoltà che sta attraversando il gruppo documentazione
<Deindree> xdatap1: grazie, sono al lavoro, ma cercherò di seguire per quanto possibile. Scusatemi
<xdatap1> per cui all'interno del consiglio ho proposto di trovarci tutti assieme per parlarne un po' e per trovare non dico la soluzione ma almeno un modo per migliorare la cosa
<xdatap1> ho preparato una piccola analisi sulle pagine del gruppo, che vi esporrò dopo. Vorrei pero' lasciare la parola al gruppo doc stesso in modo che possano dirci intanto dal loro punto di vista
<xdatap1> quali sono i problemi, le difficoltà e cosa ne pensano
<xdatap1> finito per ora
<l3on> Posso dire una cosa? (Brunetta cit.)
<Gwaihir> l3on, vai pure
<l3on> xdatap1: potremmo discutere per ora su quali siano i sintomi principali della carenza di manodopera nel wiki. 
<l3on> Penso (a meno che mlazzari2 non voglia dir la sua) che potremmo anche passare avanti e sentire direttamente la tua analisi, che incuriosisce :).
<l3on> finito.
 * Gwaihir dice: se altri si vogliono prenotare per parlare, fatelo qui in canale
<Gwaihir> mlazzari2, se vuoi dire qualche cosa, altrimenti xdatap1vai pure
<mlazzari2> per me possiamo anche ascoltare xdatap1 
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, stage is yours
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, grazie
<xdatap1> allora, partiamo dal tema "orientamento". Nel talk del meeting, prima di proporre la creazione del gruppo triage ho voluto dare una visione d'insieme di come accogliamo i potenziali nuovi contributori
<xdatap1> per cui ho mostrato lo schema della comunità. Quello con il consiglio al centro e i gruppi intorno
<xdatap1> il problema di quello schema è che pone tutti sullo stesso piano, mescola gruppi di lavoro con gruppi di moderazione (ml, irc e forum) e non aiuta a comprendere "da dove iniziare"
<xdatap1> ovvero, l'idea a tendere, quando avremo fatto un sacco di lavoro che poi scoprirete, sarebbe quella di avere una serie di cose da fare nei vari gruppi, in ordine di difficoltà
<xdatap1> in modo che le persone, valutato il proprio skill iniziale, possano capire dove possono partire
<xdatap1> detto questo, la situazione attuale è che tutti i gruppi adesso "competono" ad armi pari per prendersi i nuovi contributori
<xdatap1> perché non c'è un'indicazione di "se non sei bravissimo inizia da qui, se sei un programmatore inizia da qua"
<xdatap1> ho cercato quindi di analizzare l'appetibilità del gruppo documentazione rispetto gli altri gruppi
<xdatap1> la pagina è quindi questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione che forse non vi funzionerà ma io sono previdente le avevo precaricate tutte :P
<xdatap1> se si guarda la mission del gruppo si legge "Il Gruppo documentazione si occupa di coordinare, realizzare e mantenere la documentazione ufficiale e la documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu."
<xdatap1> direi che è corretta, ma un pochino asciutatta
<xdatap1> non è molto evocativa, non ti viene la voglia di partecipare leggendo quella
<xdatap1> passando sotto ci sono le regole di accesso. sono ben 8 punti, alcuni imho ridontanti, che non incoraggiano certo a partecipare
<xdatap1> dopo possiamo analizzarli uno ad uno, se volete, per ora diamo per assodato che siano perfettibili
 * iced si chiede cosa vuol dire "pochino asciutatta"
<xdatap1> *asciutta 
<xdatap1> LOL
<xdatap1> neutra, poco coinvolgente
<iced> xdatap1: :-)
<iced> xdatap1: ok
<xdatap1> passando nella sezione "iniziare" il tono cambia poco "Per iniziare a contribuire alla documentazione, potete proporre nuove guide da scrivere..."
<xdatap1> notate il *potete*
<xdatap1> letto cosi' uno pensa... se proprio insisto possono proporre nuove guide...
<xdatap1> insomma... possiamo rendere la cosa piu' appetibile
<xdatap1> ma la cosa che mi ha meravigliato di piu' viene dopo:
<xdatap1> "Una volta soddisfatti i requisiti esposti nell'elenco precedente, potete presentare la vostra richiesta di accesso al gruppo nella relativa pagina su Launchpad. Gli amministratori e gli editori del wiki controlleranno le vostre contribuzioni fornendovi l'aiuto necessario e valuteranno le singole richieste di ammissione al gruppo. "
<xdatap1> *potete* *controlleranno* e *valuteranno*
<xdatap1> insomma... occorre usare una forma un po' piu' evocativa, qualcosa che faccia venire la voglia di partecipare
<xdatap1> passiamo alla sezione "persone". Qua troviamo la struttura del gruppo: Amministratori, Editori e Redattori
 * njin pensa alla 2° persona
<xdatap1> abbiamo ad oggi 3 Amministratori, 1 Editore e Zero Redattori
<xdatap1> ovvero quindi una sorta di piramide rovesciata.
<xdatap1> negli amministratori troviamo come descrizione "Gli Amministratori hanno pieni diritti sul wiki e possono impostare limitazioni all'accesso alle pagine. "
<xdatap1> negli editori invece "Gli Editori hanno diritto a modificare le pagine che vengono limitate. "
 * l3on pensa che tecnicamente sia un tronco di piramide
<xdatap1> e poi i redattori
<xdatap1> Questi, pur non avendo i diritti sopra citati, sono parte integrante del Gruppo Documentazione. Ne fanno parte coloro che hanno deciso di contribuire con costanza attraverso la revisione, la traduzione e la creazione di nuove guide e ciò che li differenza dai contributori normali è unicamente la loro disponibilità a partecipare continuativamente al gruppo. 
<xdatap1> Per diventare un redattore:
<xdatap1>     Segui le linee guida.
<xdatap1>     Dopo un periodo di contributo costante, presenta la tua richiesta di accesso al gruppo nella relativa pagina su Launchpad.
<xdatap1>     Ricordati di preparare una pagina wiki indicando i tuoi contributi.
<xdatap1>     Valuteremo le singole richieste e ne comunicheremo l'esito. 
<xdatap1> notate il *valuteremo* e ne *comunicheremo*
<xdatap1> questi termini sono da assunzione in comune, non proprio per reclutare i volontari
<xdatap1> specie se i gruppi "concorrenti" ti scrivono cose così
<xdatap1> Il nostro obiettivo è di testare Ubuntu durante il suo ciclo di sviluppo, in modo da segnalare difetti e anomalie agli sviluppatori e rendere Ubuntu sempre migliore.
<xdatap1> Vuoi contribuire a Ubuntu e non sai cosa fare? Sei nel posto giusto! Testare Ubuntu è semplicissimo, non richiede particolare preparazione informatica ed è divertentissimo! 
<xdatap1> ma la cosa che vendo problematica IMHO, non è nelle pagine wiki
<xdatap1> quelle si correggono in 4 clic
<xdatap1> vedo che manca una vera e propria strategia dell'accoglienza
<xdatap1> ovvero, gli amministratori non dovrebbero essere coloro che "hanno pieni diritti sul wiki"
<xdatap1> ma gli amministratori dovrebbero essere quelli che organizzano il gruppo, si preoccupano di risolvere i problemi e semplificare la vita di chi vuole contribuire
<xdatap1> e pianificano delle azioni volte a trovare nuovi volontari, perché i volontari non sono eterni
<xdatap1> per cui serve sempre un ricambio molto consistente
<xdatap1> ultima cosa: se non mi sbaglio è l'unico gruppo senza mailing list
<mlazzari2> xdatap1,  si 
<xdatap1> la board del forum puo' andare benissimo per proporre delle guide, pero' non genera "spirito di squadra"
<xdatap1> e non permette di mandare degli appelli, se uno non la guarda non lo becchi piu'
<xdatap1> nella board tra l'altro ho visto che ci sono persone che hanno proposto guide ma non sono elencati come redattori
<xdatap1> per cui, qualcuno in realtà c'è che nonostrante tutto prova a collaborare
<xdatap1> concludo
<xdatap1> 1) suggerimento. Rivedere le pagine e renderle piu' interessanti per i nuovi contributori
<xdatap1> 2) suggerimento. Keep it simple. Trovate una serie di cose facili da fare (bitesize) e organizzatele in un todo per i nuovi contributori
<xdatap1> 3) membership: definite un criterio semplice, oggettivo e raggiungibile per essere parte del gruppo
<xdatap1> non che "valuteremo"
<xdatap1> una roba del tipo "chi fa una guida al mese è membro"
<xdatap1> 4) mailing list, per accoglienza e mentoring. Mantenete la board per le nuove guide
<xdatap1> 5) occorre uno/due amministratori. Ma che si preoccupino di organizzare il lavoro e motivare la gente, non devono toccare una riga di wiki
<xdatap1> 6) trovare alleanze. Altri gruppi possono volervi mandare i nuovi venuti
<xdatap1> ad esempio le traduzioni sono po' difficili per chi è a digiuno al 100%
<xdatap1> il gruppo test lavora solo certi giorni al mese, poi non ha da fare molto
<xdatap1> ecc ecc
<xdatap1> 7) iniziative. Quando abbiamo fatto la ubuntu jam per il sito web è venuta un sacco di persone. Facciamola per la documentazione!
<xdatap1> basta, ho le dita incavallate, se mi viene in mente altro aggiungo dopo. A te Gwaihir 
 * l3on si prenota
<Gwaihir> l3on, a te la parola, procedi pure
<l3on> xdatap1: tutti ottimi suggerimenti, sicuramente da seguire. Li trovo ottimi spunti per far ripartire un gruppo ormai con un piede nella fossa...
<l3on> Ma ti sfugge un concetto secondo me:
<l3on> a differenze di tutti gli altri gruppi, che vedono lavori più mirati (che so: sviluppo, traduzioni per citarni alcuni), scrivere Guide, se ci fai caso, lo fan tutti
<l3on> putroppo molti (tutti!) di questi preferisce scriverle su uno spazio proprio, magari su un proprio blog, piuttosto che pubblicarle nel wiki
<l3on> e a questo che non so come porre rimedio. 
<l3on> Io penso che sia questa la principale della mancanza di redattori. Negli ultimi anni i blog sono aumentati a dismisura e con loro i vari "post di guide" tecniche.
 * Deindree si prenota 
<l3on> (finito).
 * DktrKranz si prenota
<Gwaihir> Deindree, vai pure, una volta finito, DktrKranz procedi tu
<Deindree> grazie. due domande
<l3on> aggiungo solo che, ripensandoci, il gruppo dev ha lo stesso problema con i ppa.. vedi quanti ppa e quanti contributori al mainstream di ubuntu.
<Deindree> 1) è possibile che il lavoro di scrivere guide sia effetttivamente più oneroso di altri?
<Deindree> 2) la questione di non poter firmare le guide può essere un deterrente?
<Deindree> è possibile pensare di far firmare le guide rilascinadole con una licenza libera?
<Deindree> finitio
<mlazzari2> Deindree,  rispondo per la seconda...
<Gwaihir> mlazzari2, un secondo
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, avevi altro da aggiungere o possiamo far rispondere alle domande?
<DktrKranz> un paio di considerazioni
<DktrKranz> mi accodo dopo
<Gwaihir> ok, mlazzari2 vai pure, grazie
<mlazzari2> dicevo...quando una persona fa una guida questa dopo essere stata revisionata e pubblicata in indice, viene anche segnalata nel nostro blog:
<mlazzari2> http://wikiubuntuit.wordpress.com/
<mlazzari2> e qui se noti alla fine del post cio sono i ringraziamenti al contributore
<mlazzari2> questo post viene inserito nell forum
<mlazzari2> dove è presente la discussione relativa alla guida
 * l3on vuole dire due cose sul punto 2. :)
<mlazzari2> per questo ritengo comunque il forum il mezzo migliore per il nostro gruppo
<mlazzari2> finito
 * newlife si prenota
<Gwaihir> l3on, se è una veloce vai pure, poi DktrKranz e in coda newlife
<l3on> Sì, ok:
<l3on> Onestamente non mi è mai piaciuto togliere il contributore dalla guida, ma all'epoca (con Alessio Treglia admin) abbiamo intrapreso questa strada: wiki della comunità significa wiki di tutta la comunità. Ovviamente si possono ripercorrere i passi al contrario e reintrodurre (se non la firma) un modo per ringraziare i contributori della pagina.
<l3on> Ne possiamo certamente parlare. (finito).
<DktrKranz> Correggetemi se sbaglio, ma credo che il lavoro più grosso non sia quello di creare nuove guide, ma mantenere aggiornate quele esistenti.
<mlazzari2> non sbagli
<DktrKranz> E' molto figo scrivere qualcosa da zero, metterci mano dopo lo è molto meno (niente notifica nel planet, per esempio).
 * mlazzari2 si prenota
<DktrKranz> Creare un elenco di pagine che necessitano di aiuto potrebbe essere un buono spunto per i nuovi utenti (formato già pronto, sintassi corretta, ecc...), e servirebbe a togliere contemporaneamente la muffa dalle pagine vecchie.
<DktrKranz> Questo potrebbe alleviare il problema identificato da l3on prima in merito alle guide sui blog di terze parti: "noi siamo il gruppo di documentazione ufficiale di Ubuntu-it, le nostre guide spaccano e sono il non-plus-ultra".
<DktrKranz> L'elenco potrebbe essere il famoso elenco dei "bitesize", robetta facile da cui partire
<DktrKranz> (finito)
<Gwaihir> newlife, procedi pure, poi mlazzari2
<newlife> grazie....a mio modesto parere credo che uno dei modi per invogliare le persone a scrivere nuove guide o ad aggiornare le precedenti sia quello di scandagliare a fondo il forum
<newlife> Visitandolo si notano pagine e pagine di post inseriti con la dicitura [risolto] ...... ora se il problema del thread viene risolto vuol dire che chi l'ha risolto potrebbe anche mettere mano a una guida per tutti gli utenti e magari, sollecitato, a scriverne una che metta insieme tutti i thread.......... oppure ad aggiornare una vecchia guida con le nuove procedure...
<newlife> contattando queste persone direttamente secondo me si avrebbe tanta gente da invitare e , rispondendo in parte anche a l3on, molta gente pubblica sul proprio blog perchè anche se la guida rimane per tutti, riescono ada avere un feedback di ringraziamento con le repliche al forum
<newlife> questo , (IMHO), potrebbe stimolare a partecipare più attivamente, fermo restando che concordo totalmente in quanto esposto precedentemente da xdatap1. grazie. (Finito!)
 * DktrKranz si prenota (in parziale risposta a newlife)
<Gwaihir> mlazzari2, vai pure, poi DktrKranz
<mlazzari2> DktrKranz,  allora per quanto riguarda il "metterci le mani dopo....." la notifica sul planet avviene comunque, perchè nel blog del wiki vengono inserite anche le pagine aggiornate... quindi post sul planet. Per quanto riguarda un elenco di pagine che necessitano di aiuto le trovi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione/ToDo  forse poco aggiornato (per ovvi motivi) ma esiste.
<Gwaihir> mlazzari2, finito?
<mlazzari2> il discorso di newlife  si è vero nel forum ci sono molte guide che girano e restano stampate nei topic.... ma come portarle nel wiki?
<mlazzari2> un annuncio in ogni board tecnica?
<mlazzari2> finito
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, vai pure
<DktrKranz> mlazzari2: a mio avviso l'uso della categoria "DaRevisionare" deve essere sfruttato a piene mani, solo così si può avere del materiale su cui far lavorare i novizi
<DktrKranz> ci sono guide che diventano obsolete ogni sei mesi, cominciare da quelle è un buon inizio
<DktrKranz> newlife: dalla mia esperienza da moderatore del forum, ti garantisco che gli utenti che scrivono una guida sul forum, molto difficilmente si prenderanno la briga di portarla sul wiki. Non importa in che modo li inviti a farlo. E Janvitus ha dozzine di casi
<DktrKranz> forse solo mostrando un popup all'utente in fase di invio
 * newlife si prenota
<DktrKranz> del tipo: "questo post sembra una guida. il posto migliore è il <a href="...">wiki</a>"
<DktrKranz> (finito)
<Gwaihir> newlife, procedi
<newlife> DktrKranz: sicuramente con l'esperienza che hai avuto hai dati in merito ma quello che dicevo io era..... a prescindere dalla MList che IMHO è fondamentale per coordinare un gruppo e per stimolare le persone....
<newlife> ma io intendevo dire di contattare tutti (e l'idea del pop-up secondo me è pure carina :) ) ... poi nella massa uno, due, tre........ dieci che rispondono iniziano a collaborare....
<newlife> da uno di questi finito il lavoro e dato il giusto ringraziamento magari si prende l'incarico di un altro thread e poi un altro e poi ancora.........
<newlife> se su cento post recuperi uno due persone che pero' mettono mano anche (e non solo) alle loro guide beh.... secondo me inizia a sbloccarsi la situazione! (Finito!)
 * DktrKranz si prenota
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, vadi vadi :)
<DktrKranz> newlife: il forum non offre uno strumento di indicizzazione. Chiedere al gruppo Forum di crearne uno per quel tipo di post potrebbe essere un inizio (p.e. una sottosezione, rinominare i post con una parola chiave predefinita, ecc..)
<DktrKranz> twilight: --^ potrebbe essere fattibile?
<DktrKranz> (questa soluzione risponderebbe anche alla domanda di mlazzari2)
<Gwaihir> se DktrKranz ha finito, non ci dovrebbe essere più nessuno dopo
 * xdatap1 si prenota
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, a te la parola quindi
<xdatap1> se non ci sono interventi, passerei a un po' di action item. Decidiamo le cose da fare e chi le fa. L'obiettivo era di chiudere la riunone per le 23:30
<xdatap1> quindi, chi è disponibile a prendere in mano questa riorganizzazione del gruppo?
<xdatap1> l3on, mlazzari2 ?
<mlazzari2> xdatap1,  ne vedi altri :P
<xdatap1> anche Gwaihir è amministratore, a proposito
 * Deindree si scusa ma deve andare a casa.
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, vedo un sacco di gente in canale
<Gwaihir> ci sarei anche io infatti, il tempo non è molto, ma ho già detto a mlazzari2 e agli altri che in caso una mano la posso dare
<Gwaihir> (tempo permettendo ovviamente, ma non posso garantire la presenza continua)
<xdatap1> l3on?
<l3on> xdatap1: purtroppo no. 
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, tu te la senti?
<l3on> Ho una miriade di cose da fare nelle prossime settimane e rispondere ora di sì sarebbe pura ipocrisia.
<xdatap1> non c'è niente di male, siamo incasinati in molti l3on :)
<mlazzari2> xdatap1, con la calma ci posso provare....  ovvio che eventuali aiuti sono benvenuti
<Gwaihir> se mlazzari2 se la sente e si imposta la mailing list, per seguirla e rispondere in mailing list per me non è un problema
<xdatap1> proposta: se due o tre del consiglio partecipassero ai primi 2/3 mesi di ripartenza del gruppo?
<xdatap1> a tempo determinato una cosa solo temporanea
<xdatap1> giusto per dare una spintina al gruppo
<newlife> mlazzari2: per il contributo che posso dare e le mie competenze in materia, ti aiuterò volentieri (tempo ne ho, a volte, idee tante!) :)
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, non sarebbe male
<xdatap1> ok dai, io ci sono
<xdatap1> ancora uno almeno
<DktrKranz> _o/
<xdatap1> bingo
<xdatap1> facciamo pero' un piano di lavoro a termine, perché poi abbiamo da avviare il gruppo triage e quello perterà via tempo
<xdatap1> tipo, entro alpha3 il gruppo deve essere rinvigorito e possa cammniare con le sue gambe
<xdatap1> che ne dite?
<mlazzari2> xdatap1,  ho qualche dubbio sulla ML.......
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, in che senso?
<njin> notte ragazzi
<xdatap1> njin, ciao!
<mlazzari2> nun so... ci siamo sempre coordinati nel forum al contrario del gruppo promo, non so ....
<l3on> ciao njin - io penso che la ML sia necessaria per i motivi esposti da xdatap1 
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, ma infatti sopra dicevo che la ml non serve per coordinarci, serve per accoglienza/mentoring/annunci
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, cosi' quando hai da chiedere urgentemente una cosa, mandi una mail. Con il forum come fai?
 * DktrKranz è d'accordo sulla tempestività delle mail
<mlazzari2> ah ok non avevo letto, mi immaginavo già forum, ml, wiki  ehm ehm :)
<xdatap1> allora un po di action item
<xdatap1> [xdatap1] creare Mailing list
<xdatap1> [mlazzari2] revisione pagina partecipare
<xdatap1> mlazzari2, ti aiuto in questo, chiaramente
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, Gwaihir: un giro sul wiki per trovare roba bitesize?
 * l3on pensa ad un nuovo tipo di organizzazione del gruppo, ma non sa se esporlo ora oppure sfruttare questa idea come primo argomento della ML
<Gwaihir> qui forse meglio se riescono a farlo mlazzari2 o l3on, è da un pezzo che non "navigo" per il wiki
<xdatap1> l3on, tu riesci a fare un giro per trovare roba easy?
<mlazzari2> xdatap1,  c'è molta roba da cestino anche secondo me
<DktrKranz> mlazzari2: un indice totale delle pagine si può generare online?
<l3on> xdatap1: mlazzari2 ha una visione molto più ampia attualmente del wiki
<xdatap1> ok allora rimaniamo in questi 2 action item. Si crea la lista, si rende un pochino piu' amichevole il partecipare e poi ne parliamo in lista
<mlazzari2> l3on, :P
<xdatap1> appena creata la lista scriverò in intergruppi. Tutti sono benvenuti per aiutare a far ripartire il gruppo
<xdatap1> se non c'è altro chiuderei qua
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, a te la parola
<mlazzari2> DktrKranz,  quando il server riparte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CategoryDaRevisionare
<Gwaihir> personalmente non ho nulla da aggiungere
<Gwaihir> se c'è qualcuno che vuole fare un ultimo intervento
<Gwaihir> altrimenti possiamo anche ritenere conclusa la riunione
 * DktrKranz propone, come soluzione estrema, di ripristinare la distribuzione dei pelouches a immagine e somiglianza di totopalma, avevano fatto il botto a Cesenatico
<mlazzari2> ahahahah
<totopalma> -.-'
 * iced è d'accordo con DktrKranz 
<jeremie2> +1
<totopalma> -.-''
<Gwaihir> +1 per i pupazzi
<Dolasilla> +1 ne voglio uno!!
<l3on> aspetto il messaggio di benvenuto per la ML :)
<Gwaihir> ma questa volta che parlano anche! :)
<Gwaihir> ok, direi che la riunione può ritenersi conclusa :)
<DktrKranz> Gwaihir: si, "-.-'" :D
 * iced vi ha letto con piacere, e darà una mano, come potrà!
<xdatap1> l3on, mlazzari2 ho salvato il log, poi domani lo mettiamo nel wiki
<mlazzari2> oki
<Gwaihir> ok, buona serata a tutti, lasciate il canale con considerazione :)
<l3on> xdatap1: io ho preso i punti che più mi han colpito :) 
<mlazzari2> notte
<PaoloRotolo> Buonanotte allora !
<Gwaihir> ciao!
<l3on> li organizziamo per benino nei prossimi giorni!
<l3on> ciao a tutti
<iced> 'notte!
<jeremie2> Ciao
<alo21> buonanotte a tutti
<newlife> 'notte a tutti :)
 * DktrKranz notte!
 * primes2h saluta tutti :-))
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2017-06-05
<Dix78> o/
<alevipri> ollah
<alevipri> buonasera
<Dix78> alevipri, o/
<alevipri> weiwei
<Dix78> alevipri, hai spaventato devfil!
<alevipri> come va gente?
<alevipri> ho visto ahahah
<alevipri> devfil welcome back
<Dix78> devfil, \o
<devfil> ciao!
<alevipri> sistemo un paio di cosette e sono subito da voi
<mapreri> alevipri: ti sei imparato come usare meetingology ?
<mapreri> :)
<Dix78> mapreri, non ti piace proprio sto bot xD
<mapreri> Dix78: chi, io?  Io lo adoro ♥ :D
<mapreri> ma sarà alevipri che dovrà usarlo ^^
<alevipri> mapreri confidavo in te :D
<mapreri> *g*
<alevipri> chi manca?
<Dix78> ic3d?
<alevipri> cialu, dcavedon, pietroalbini e stefano
<Dix78> beh mi sembra fosse fissato per le 21 quindi sono ancora in tempo 
<alevipri> li aspettiamo
<mapreri> pietroalbini dovrebbe arrivare ad un certo punto
<Dix78> DD3my, c'è?
<mapreri> ma non contarci di vederlo all'inizio
<mapreri> ah, aveva pure scritto sul gruppo
<alevipri> già già
<alevipri> saranno in spiaggia
<devfil> grrr... qui piove...
<alevipri> chi glielo fa fare di attaccarsi al pc
<alevipri> Janvitus welcome
<Dix78> Janvitus, o/
<alevipri> tra l'altro, prima che iniziamo
<alevipri> bel lavoro ragazzi con il passaggio all'https
<mapreri> Janvitus: tu sei qui accidentalmente, vero? :P
<mapreri> alevipri: thx :)
<alevipri> lo aspettavo con ansia
<mapreri> io sono sempre stato in ansia col forum e la password trasmessa in chiaro
<alevipri> già già
<alevipri> quello soprattutto mi faceva venire i brividi
<alevipri> "quello soprattutto i brividi venire faceva"
<Dix78> l'open source è un mestiere pericoloso :D
<Dix78> ic3d, o/
<alevipri> ic3d eccoti!
<ic3d> eccomi, buona sera!  :-)
<alevipri> bevuto il caffè?
<mapreri> alevipri: ti suggerisco di partire, pena non finire più
<devfil> ciaoo
<Janvitus> mapreri: dovete fa qualcosa?
<mapreri> Janvitus: un meeting IRC del gruppo SM/Newsletter
<mapreri> diretto da alevipri 
<ic3d> alevipri: no, ma va bene così! :-)
<Janvitus> ok
<alevipri> mapreri pensi tu a meetingology, ovviamente!
<mapreri> alevipri: ahaha, no
<alevipri> D:
<mapreri> dai, son due cavolate :)
<Janvitus> allora esco, in effetti non so perchè sono qui
<alevipri> chi è capace con quella roba lì?
<mapreri> Janvitus: mica è privato, anzi :)
<alevipri> appunto, resta pure
<Dix78> alevipri, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<alevipri> vabbè, l'avete voluta voi
<alevipri> se faccio casini siamo rovinati :p
<mapreri> \o
<mapreri> \o/ *
<alevipri> ahahah
<alevipri> iniziamo?
<devfil> alevipri: al massimo si rifà la riunione, vai tra ;)
<alevipri> vado tra
<alevipri> #startmeeting Riunione progetto Social Media
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Jun  5 19:15:36 2017 UTC.  The chair is alevipri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<alevipri> direi che ora si passa alle presentazioni
<ic3d> <-- Dario Cavedon
<devfil> <- Devid Filoni
<mapreri> ← Mattia Rizzolo
 * Dix78 > diego prioretti
<alevipri> → Alessandro Viprati
<alevipri> DD3my se ci sei presentati ;)
<alevipri> ok partiamo col primo punto, come da programma
<alevipri> #topic Content Creators, cosa farne?
<mapreri> ne abbiamo ancora?
<alevipri> yep
<alevipri> li sparo tutti ora?
<mapreri> ne avevamo solo uno, che è finito MIA, IIRC
<alevipri> ah lol, di content creators
<alevipri> ok per chi non lo sapesse, i content creators era questo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/ContentCreator
<devfil> grazie
<alevipri> se ricordo bene (prego correggetemi se sbaglio) tali Content Creators era stati ideati per pubblicare notizie sui social
<alevipri> attualmente, i redattori di SM si occupano sia di scrivere per la newsletter che per il blog/sito di Ubuntu-it
<alevipri> quindi gli admin di SM pensano alla pubblicazione delle news sui social
<alevipri> quindi, a conti fatti, i content creators oramai non servono, o meglio andrebbero "inglobati" nei redattori
<alevipri> la proposta è quindi semplice: riutilizzare quello che c'è di utile in quella pagina e spostarlo nelle pagine dei redattori, facendo sparire del tutto questo ruolo
<alevipri> finito
<alevipri> opinioni?
<devfil> alevipri: effettivamente le regole per la pubblicazione mi sembrano le stesse o quasi di quelle della newsletter
<Dix78> se il concetto è permettere ai redattori di pubblicare sui social per è + 1
<alevipri> più che altro è far sparire quel ruolo inutilizzato da tempo, non avevo pensato alla pubblicazione diretta sui social da parte dei redattori sinceramente
<ic3d> mi pare che quel ruolo fosse per facilitare la partecipazione anche di persone non facenti (ancora) parte della comunità
<devfil> Dix78: a guardare https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia#Organizzazione sembra si parli solo della scrittura
<ic3d> ...purtroppo non ha avuto seguito
<DD3my> presente
<alevipri> DD3my welcome, presentati ;)
<Dix78> devfil, in realtà i content creator avevano diritti di editori sui social
<Dix78> quindi potevano pubblicare su tutti i canali
<DD3my> < Daniele De Michele
<devfil> Dix78: ah ok ;)
<mapreri> (ed all'epoca non usavamo buffer, ora sarebbe pure più semplice)
<mapreri> IIRC, as usual
<DD3my> per me la sezione Content Creators dovrebbe rimanere, qualora dovessero entrare nuovi utenti 
<alevipri> perchè non unire Content Creators e redattori in un unico ruolo?
<Dix78> DD3my, il discorso è che i content creator pubblicherebbero più o meno nello stesso modo che si usa in NL quindi, se ho capito il ragionmento di alevipri , sarebbero due ruoli molto molto simili
<alevipri> creare contenuti per i social, per la newsletter o per il blog è la stessa cosa
<alevipri> Dix78 yep
<alevipri> se poi vogliamo dare ai redattori la possibilità di pubblicare direttamente anche sui social, perchè no
<alevipri> nel caso potremmo pensare ad un meccanismo di "verifica" dei contenuti prima della pubblicazione, cosa a cui potrebbero pensare admin/editori ;)
<alevipri> tecnicamente credo che l'unico problema sia l'utilizzo di buffer, per cui si usa l'account del gruppo socialmedia, ma non vedo altri problemi
<devfil> alevipri: in quest'ultimo caso la newsletter non diventerebbe solo un "raccoglitore" settimanale delle notizie pubblicate?
<DD3my> ok allora ho capito il tuo ragionamento alevipri 
<alevipri> devfil praticamente, sì
<alevipri> come si fa per la NL internazionale più o meno
<mapreri> devfil: abbiamo cercato di arrivare più volte a quel punto in passato, però pubblicando le notizie sul blog invece che sui SM.
<devfil> si, di per se non porta svantaggi ma porta il vantaggio dei tempi di pubblicazione più rapidi
<devfil> (per gli utenti che seguono i media)
<alevipri> e la newsletter rimane comunque importante per chi vuole leggere un sunto delle notizie settimanali
<DD3my> alevipri, +1
<devfil> +1 per me
<Dix78> facciamo una votazione alevipri ?
<devfil> (sia per l'unione dei gruppi che eventualmente per i permessi)
<alevipri> yep, voglio solo chiedere un'ultima cosa a mapreri
<mapreri> *blink*
<DD3my> allora penso a due cose importanti, anzi tre, la prima sono d'accordo anche io per unire content creators e redattori visto che i ruoli sono molto simili
<devfil> *dei ruoli
<alevipri> è possibile per i redattori pubblicare con buffer senza usare l'account di socialmedia?
<mapreri> not afaik
<mapreri> è possibile solo con la versione premium di buffer, mi pare
<DD3my> la seconda è per la verifica delle notizie, si può creare una pagina apposita per chi fa parte di social media e pubblicare prima su quella pagina, verificare il contenuto dell'articolo e passare alla pubblicazione
<mapreri> alevipri: la versione "small" che è la cosa più piccola per i team, a 99$/mese
<DD3my> terza possiamo passare alle votazioni :D
<mapreri> allora lì le persone (max 5) hanno il loro singolo account
<alevipri> mapreri come se non avessi chiesto :p
<alevipri> ok
<mapreri> mi domando se pietroalbini non possa passare la sua estate post-maturità a scrivere un programma sostitutivo di buffer per noi ^^
<alevipri> ok votiamo
<alevipri> #vote unire Content Creators con Redattori e dare poteri di pubblicazione sui social ai Redattori, col benestare di editori/admin che verificano i contenuti
<meetingology> Please vote on: unire Content Creators con Redattori e dare poteri di pubblicazione sui social ai Redattori, col benestare di editori/admin che verificano i contenuti
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<alevipri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alevipri
<devfil> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from devfil
<Dix78> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Dix78
<ic3d> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d
<DD3my> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DD3my
<alevipri> ok
<alevipri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: unire Content Creators con Redattori e dare poteri di pubblicazione sui social ai Redattori, col benestare di editori/admin che verificano i contenuti
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<alevipri> direi che possiamo passare al punto successivo \o/
<alevipri> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/Riunioni (per chi non l'avesse vista, qui ci sono i punti da discutere)
<mapreri> alevipri: puoi dare un #save ?
<alevipri> #save
<mapreri> thx
<mapreri> => http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2017/ubuntu-it-meeting.2017-06-05-19.15.html
<alevipri> #topic proposta nuovo header + modifiche pagine SocialMedia
<alevipri> ho buttato giù una bozza per un nuovo header e alcune paginette nuove per SM
<alevipri> qui il nuovo header: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/vipri-alessandro/SMHeader
<DD3my> allora credo che per la ristrutturazione della pagina SM siamo d'accordo, in quanto ci sono pagine che andrebbero unite e altre eliminate
<alevipri> asp DD3my fammi finire, poi ti lascio la parola promesso :p
<DD3my> va bene
<alevipri> questo è l'attuale: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/Header
<alevipri> l'idea in realtà è semplice: mettere i link principali bene in evidenza, soprattutto l'enorme "Partecipa"
<alevipri> mentre i link di gestione/organizzazione del gruppo aodrebbero tutti sotto "Organizzazione"
<alevipri> andrebbero*
<alevipri> per rendere l'idea, ho preparato una bozza anche per la pagina di organizzazione: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/vipri-alessandro/SMOrganizzazione
<alevipri> un semplice raccoglitore di tutte le sottopagine contenenti info, regole e collegamenti utili per i membri del progetto
<alevipri> gli strumenti più utilizzati sono semplicemente elencati nell'header, come le pagine Partecipa, LavoriInCorso e EdizioneInCorso
<alevipri> questo ci permetterebbe, ad esempio, di facilitare chi vuole partecipare a trovare le informazioni per iniziare in maniera facile e intuitiva, senza perdersi nei "meandri" del portale SM
<alevipri> grossomodo ho detto tutto, quindi cedo a voi la parola
<alevipri> DD3my vai pure :)
<devfil> alevipri: io stavo proprio per chiederti come mai LIC e EIC, essendo indirizzate solamente ai membri del team, che senso ha averle in header? (o quella cella verrà nascosta agli utenti non loggati?)
<alevipri> devfil non è nascosta, solo che i non membri del progetto non possono leggerne i contenuti
<mapreri> di sicuro quell'header è un grande passo avanti, ma probabilmente LIC/EIC e pubblicazione li metterei "nascosti" nella pagina dell'organizzazione
<mapreri> o quello è l'header della sola pagina organizzazione?
<DD3my> allora va bene l'idea dell header visto che è simile alla mia, propporei di diminuire le voci tipo io avevo fatto questa prova:https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/dd3my/BozzaSocial dove naturalmente va aggiunta la sezione "Partecipa"
<mapreri> (non sembra esserlo)
<alevipri> mapreri nelle mie intenzioni è un header unico per tutto il portale SM
<DD3my> alevipri, ecco, riguardo cio che hai appena detto a mapreri, io propporei un header diverso a seconda delle sezioni in cui si entra
<DD3my> altrimenti si rischia di rifare la pagina SM solamente con header diverso e non ha senso
<alevipri> me si prenota
 * alevipri si prenota
<devfil> DD3my: si potrebbe comunque usare l'header attuale come sottoheader (per la sezione) di quello futuro (globale per l pagine), o no?
<devfil> ops, alevipri vai pure :)
<DD3my> vai pure alevipri, poi rispondo a devfil 
<alevipri> appena DD3my finisce ;)
<alevipri> ook
<DD3my> ok allora finisco
<alevipri> lol, finisci pure :p
<DD3my> devfil, si potrebbe fare, solamente che molte pagine vanno ristrutturate, perche ci sono contenuti che si ripetono, e si rischia che un nuovo utente si perda in mille contenuti 
<DD3my> quindi per me va bene la ristrutturazione della pagina SM, con un header diverso a seconda delle sezioni in cui si entra, per evitare che si crei confusione (basti guardare la pagina SM ora)
<DD3my> finito
<alevipri> ok, parto dal perchè no messo LIC/EIC
<alevipri> ho*
<alevipri> sono partito semplicemente dall'idea che un header deve essere comodo sia per chi vuole iniziare (link a Partecipa) sia per chi è già nel gruppo
<alevipri> quindi LIC e EIC in questa ottica sono pagine essenziali secondo me
<alevipri> mattiamo il caso che si vuole fare un articolo da pubblicare anche sul blog prima e poi in nl
<alevipri> basterebbe scrivere l'articolo prima in LIC, poi viene revisionato da chi di dovere e infine copiato/incollato anche sul blog
<alevipri> in questo modo l'articolo è sia sul blog che nella NL in preparazione
<alevipri> stessa cosa se si volesse pubblicare prima sui social, poi nella NL
<alevipri> per quanto riguarda la proposta di relizzare più header invece, non mi convince molto per il semplice motivo che l'header dovrebbe essere facilmente gestibile
<alevipri> un solo header uguale per tutto il portale e con i link essenziali secondo me basta e avanza, basta metterci dentro i link essenziali
<alevipri> se poi uno vuole leggersi le linee guida dei redattori, ad esempio, le trova tutte in /Organizzazione accanto a quelle degli editori o degli admin, per dirle alcune
<alevipri> finito :D
<alevipri> cedo la parola
<alevipri> sdallagata eccoti! presentati ;)
<sdallagata> Scusate il ritardo, mi ero completamente dimenticato
<sdallagata> Avevo impostato il calendario senza promemoria
<DD3my> rispondo io
<devfil> alevipri: sinceramente appena ho visto l'header ci ho messo un po' a capire cosa volesse dire LIC e EIC, se pensi ad un utente che si avvicina alla comunità secondo me il tuo header "distrae", inoltre penso che i membri che contribuscono siano meno di quelli che anche navigando per caso accedono al wiki
<devfil> DD3my: :P
<DD3my> devfil, +1
<DD3my> devfil, hai esposto lo stesso concetto che volevo dire io
<pietroalbini> hi
<alevipri> pietroalbini o/
<alevipri> devfil DD3my ok, quindi o si mette per esteso LavoriInCOrso e EdizioneInCOrso oppure si tolgono dall'header e si mettono in "Organizzazione", giusto?
<devfil> alevipri: esatto
<devfil> pietroalbini: ciaoo
<DD3my> alevipri, si ma occorre definire le sezioni meno importanti e più importanti
<DD3my> come piu o meno stavo facendo io nella mia pagina di prova
<pietroalbini> til?
<pietroalbini> *tl;dr
<pietroalbini> (troppe sigle)
<alevipri> in che senso? link please
<DD3my> per questo occorre creare un gruppo di lavoro e incanalare le nostre idee per modificare nel piu breve tempo possibile le pagine principali con header ecc
<DD3my> per il resto come ho detto poco piu su, siamo tutti d'accordo nel cambiare l'organizzazione della pagina SM
<DD3my> su come si debba cambiare invece, credo che bisogna prima lavorarci su, e pubblicare piano piano le modifiche e non buttarle per la fretta di cambiare
<DD3my> ho finito io
<alevipri> asp, non credo che ci voglia tutto questa organizzazione per sistemare le sottopagine, non dobbiamo rivoluzionare il portale, giusto presentarlo un po' meglio
<mapreri> pietroalbini: pensi che saresti in grado, ed avresti la volontà di creare un sostituto di buffer per il nostro uso, dove la gente si possa autenticare in maniera igienica?
<alevipri> mi spiego meglio, in linea generale ci sono molte sottopagine, è vero, ma non credo che sia necessario ribaltare tutto quanto
<devfil> mapreri: +1 per l'uso della parola "igienica" in una frase che non contiene la parola "carta" :D
<alevipri> (lol)
<pietroalbini> mapreri, che ha che non va buffer adesso?
<mapreri> pietroalbini: che non ha il concetto di "team" a meno che non paghi 99$/mese minimo
<alevipri> (una cosa alla volta ragazzi)
<pietroalbini> ack
<pietroalbini> pingatemi quando finite di parlare di wiki :P
<alevipri> per raccapezzarci un attimo, la mia proposta era solo un header più ordinato con qualche pagina nuova per organizzare meglio i contenuti, come https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/vipri-alessandro/SMOrganizzazione e https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/vipri-alessandro/SMPartecipa
<DD3my> alevipri, a parer mio si invece, occorre una buona organizzazione e fare le cose come ti dicevo la settimana scorsa, in modo tale che poi non ci si rimetta mano per un paio di mesi ecco :)
<devfil> alevipri: la tua proposta è relativa al solo header (di tutte le pagine) o anche alla ristrutturazione delle stesse?
<devfil> ok, hai già risposto :)
<DD3my> devfil, la mia sia dell header che delle sottopagine
<alevipri> per la revisione delle sotto-pagine certamente ci sarà del lavoro da fare, ma procediamo con ordine :p
<DD3my> alevipri, se rileggi piu su l'ho scritto :)
<DD3my> alevipri, dico l'ultima e possiamo passare al terzo punto altrimenti rimaniamo due ore su questo argomento: siamo d'accordo per la modifica, dobbiamo capire chi ha tempo per lavorare al cambiamento della pagina SM, in modo tale da modificare le pagine principali piu importanti e poi mano a mano a fare le sottopagine, a mo di piramide
<alevipri> DD3my "siamo d'accordo" non è mica detto ;)
<DD3my> le modifiche vanno raccolte in un unica pagina, senza fare doppioni o cose simili, si può redigere un documento con commenti e modifiche fatte da chi lavora al progetto
<alevipri> comunque, sono d'accordo che alcuni contenuti vadano sistemati, l'avrei anche proposto ma non ho avuto modo di lavorare ad una "pagina di organizzazione"in cui ordinare le cose da fare
<ic3d> intervengo solo per dire: meglio una roba più semplice possibile, e mi pare che la proposta di alevipri vada in quella direzione, davvero mettiamoci mano solo per semplificare, sennò si lascia così com'è
<ic3d> IMHO
<DD3my> ic3d, ti devi mettere dei panni come diceva devfil di un nuovo utente
<DD3my> nei*
<ic3d> DD3my: un nuovo utente se ha dubbi chiede :-)
<alevipri> se vogliamo, è un piccolo passo per presentare le cose più semplicemente, invece che ribaltare tutto
<DD3my> ic3d, certo, ma se tu noti la pagina SM, c'è molto da chiedere
<DD3my> l'header di alevipri in un certo senso rispecchia la stessa struttura della pagina SM
<alevipri> DD3my del portale SM, non della pagina SocialMedia
<DD3my> quindi per semplicità intendo minor sezioni possibili nell'header della pagina principale
<alevipri> beh dai sono 9 sezioni, non sono così tante
<DD3my> alevipri, credo che ci voglia una riunione a parte per discutere del cambiamento della pagina SM
<alevipri> se uno vuole iniziare preme "partecipa", non va lontano
<ic3d> è solo una descrizione di un'organizzazione, che ci siamo dati, si può sempre cambiare, ma mi pare un lavoraccio riscrivere le pagine
<DD3my> alevipri, si ma per esperienza personale, siccome non è la prima volta che lavoro su pagine web, occorre una struttura/organizzazione piu chiara possibile
<sdallagata> Io toglierei il banner LIC EIC, rimanderei tutto a quello Newsletter.
<DD3my> sdallagata, no non fa perche serve per la pubblicazione degli articoli
<DD3my> sdallagata, anche per quello ci vorrebbe un'altra riunione per discuterne
<alevipri> calma, uno alla volta e prenotiamoci
<alevipri> altrimenti non ci capiamo più ed è la fine :p
<alevipri> sdallagata vai
<sdallagata> Il banner Newsletter rimanda ala sottopagina, dove sono già presenti una serie di cose, tra cui LIC EIC, Modello, Editori, ecc. Terrei una struttura piramidale.
<alevipri> (errore mio, volevo che rimandasse a NewsletterItaliana/Archivio)
<alevipri> (dannatissimo me che non controllo le cose)
<alevipri> diciamo che tutti i link "organizzativi" tranne LavoriInCOrso e EdizioneInCorso finissero sotto SocialMedia/Organizzazione
<alevipri> ma metterci anche questi due non mi dà fastidio :p
<DD3my> io direi di passare alla votazione su chi vuole cambiare solo l'header della pagina SM o anche le sottopagine
<alevipri> DD3my aspetta, forse non sono stato chiaro, ma quell'header è per tutto il portale e tutte le sue sotto-pagine, non solo per la pagina SocialMedia
<alevipri> ma ci stiamo incartando
<mapreri> io propongo anche di andare oltre, e mangare riportare sta storia in ML
<alevipri> mapreri concordo
<mapreri> perchè è da quasi un'ora che si discute solo di questo
<DD3my> mapreri, tu sei il vecchio saggio
<DD3my> e confido sempre in quello che dici
 * ic3d si scusa ma va a dormire, che domani si sveglia presto! 'Notte!
<alevipri> ic3d notte!
<Dix78> notte ic3d 
<pietroalbini> o/
<devfil> ic3d: notte
<devfil> -.-'
<pietroalbini> possiamo dopo tornare un attimo sull'argomento dei content creator?
<alevipri> 2 secondi
<alevipri> rimandiamo l'argomento in ML?
<devfil> +1
<DD3my> alevipri, mi sono espresso male, bisogna votare su chi vuole un unico header per tutte le pagine, un header diverso per ogni sezione e poi chi vuole anche cambiare tutte le sottopagine
<DD3my> alevipri, si
<alevipri> +1 ML per me
<alevipri> ok pietroalbini, tovva a te
<alevipri> tocca*
<pietroalbini> allora, da quanto ho capito i redattori potranno pubblicare sui social no?
<alevipri> yep
<alevipri> (afk 1 minuto)
<pietroalbini> ok, allora buffer non serve
<DD3my> +1 ML per me con aggiunta di una pagina con le varie modifiche
<pietroalbini> la soluzione più semplice è aggiungere il bot supersegreto del gruppo socialmedia nel canale della newsletter e finirla qui
<pietroalbini> quello che magari vorrei fare è aggiungere due o tre "safeguard"
<DD3my> alevipri, per esempio piratepad.net ;)
<pietroalbini> cioé disabilitare il pulsante "pubblica ora" per tutti tranne che gli admin del progetto, ed un pulsante "annulla post" nel messaggio di conferma
<pietroalbini> thoughts?
<alevipri> pietroalbini funziona bene?
<pietroalbini> alevipri, si
<alevipri> \o/
<pietroalbini> il bug di telegram l'ho fixato tempo fa
<Dix78> pietroalbini hai fixato anche i link su telegram?
<pietroalbini> Dix78, si, da un po di tempo
<alevipri> mi pare una ottima idea, così i redattori scrivono e gli admin danno l'ok
<Dix78> perfetto, per me +1
<alevipri> +1
<sdallagata> +1
<DD3my> +1
<pietroalbini> alevipri, aspetta, con "pubblica ora" intendo il pulsante che bypassa la queue, non quello per pubblicare
<pietroalbini> i redattori potrebbero da come penso pubblicare solo nella queue, e poi gli admin in caso potrebbero annullare
<alevipri> per intenderci, non so come funziona, si prepara l'articolo che verrà pubblicato ad una data ora/giorno?
<alevipri> tipo buffer
<alevipri> ?
<pietroalbini> alevipri, è un client telegram per l'api di buffer
<alevipri> ook, ora mi è chiaro
<alevipri> +1 comunque :p
<pietroalbini> ok, aggiungo il bot al gruppo
<alevipri> così si risolve il problema di buffer e siamo tutti felici
<pietroalbini> la limitazione e il pulsante "cancel" li implementerò soonish, quindi per adesso non giocateci troppo :P
<alevipri> prossimo topic veloce?
<alevipri> vah, procediamo
<alevipri> #topic diventare editori/admin da Redattori, senza necessità di membership
<alevipri> credo che non serva aggiungere molto
<mapreri> se questo include admin di SMM, sono contrario.
<DD3my> si può fare anche a votazione per chi vuole diventare admin o meno
<alevipri> editori: coloro che correggono le bozze prima delle pubblicazione, Admin soloro che gestiscono i social
<devfil> io sono contrario, IIRC con la membership si ottiene il diritto di parlare a nome di ubuntu-it, non vedo come chi non lo detiene possa pubblicare a nome di ubuntu-it
<mapreri> "gestire i social" include anche (from time to time) ritrovarsi a dover discutere con qualche idiota che non è felice di come "ubuntu-it" si sta comportando con lui.  Vorrei che solo gente nota avesse la possibilità di portare avanti tali discussioni.
<devfil> (se ho capito bene la storia degli admin)
<DD3my> mapreri, +1
<alevipri> ok, quindi admin non si tocca :D
<mapreri> devfil: penso che tradizionalmente tale diritto sia limitato al consiglio, non tanto a chi ha la membership, per quanto non sia scritto da nessuna parte (afaik)
<DD3my> mapreri, piu che nota, con esperienza e con cervello
<alevipri> editori, credete sia possibile far correggere le bozze a chi non è un member?
<mapreri> "diritto"
<sdallagata> Credo che sarebbe utile un percorso di gradualità, concordo con Mattia.
<mapreri> alevipri: "ma che sei pazzo, mostrare i nostri errori sintattici a degli ESTRANEI?!?"
<DD3my> alevipri, no le pozze le corregge un admin oppure chi redige l'intera NL oppure chi cura la pubblicazione del blog
<DD3my> bozze*
<devfil> mapreri: ok, allora so/ricordo male ;)
<DD3my> come nelle stesure dei giornali, c'è chi scrive, c'è chi controlla il tuo lavoro e c'è chi da il via alla pubblicazione
<alevipri> ad esempio, non vedo perchè un cialu non possa divenire editore anche se non ha la membership
<devfil> mapreri: un tempo si faceva, per esempio per la newsletter anni fa me se sono occupato io e non ho mai avuto la membership
<mapreri> btw, penso che correggere le bozze si possa far fare a chiunque…
<alevipri> appunto
<mapreri> devfil: era una battuta la mia sopra :)
<devfil> ah ok, ci hai ingannato :D
<Dix78> correggere ok ma per approvare la pubblicazione secondo me meglio un admin
<pietroalbini> alevipri, oppure potrebbe prendere la membership :P
<alevipri> ahah :D
 * mapreri dopo una certa ora inizia a scrivere cose "buffe"
<pietroalbini> quello che intendo è che uno se raggiunge il livello da aver contribuito abbastanza da avere la fiducia di poter pubblicare la newsletter, imho ha i requisiti per la membership
<DD3my> io propongo, che ci siano i redattori che scrivono per NL/blog una o piu persone che controllano il contenuto e una o piu persone che dia il consenso alla pubblicazione
 * devfil dopo una certa ora inizia a prendere ogni cosa seriamente
<DD3my> un po come nella pubblicazione dei giornali
<pietroalbini> e scusate per l'italiano ma è sera :P
<DD3my> ragazzi io vo a letto leggo domani i log, buonanotte :)
 * alevipri ha paura di prenderle di santa ragione, ma continua imperterrito
<alevipri> DD3my notte!
<Dix78> notte DD3my 
<devfil> DD3my: notte
<alevipri> situazione attuale: gli editori sono anche admin, con la membership
<alevipri> proposta: editori si diventa dopo diversi contributi alla NL come redattore, anche se non sia ha la membership
<alevipri> alla NL/Blog/social*
<pietroalbini> alevipri, però quello è un ruolo di fiducia, giusto?
<alevipri> beh è chiaro
<pietroalbini> e se uno guadagna quella fiducia, non ha fatto abbastanza contributi da essere idoneo alla membership?
<alevipri> ma voglio dire, correggere le bozze non è cosa da far saltare ubuntu-it
<pietroalbini> correggere le bozze != pubblicare
<Dix78> pietroalbini, attualmente cialu potrebbe essere editore ma non avere la membership ad esempio
<alevipri> yep
<pietroalbini> Dix78, oppure prendere la membership e diventare editore
<mapreri> alevipri: forse si potrebbe anche staccare il "correggere le bozze" da "editore" (o il "pubblicare" da "editore", dato che è questo il punto delicato della NL)
<pietroalbini> da quanto ho visto non avrebbe problemi lui a prenderla
<alevipri> considerando poi che vogliamo far pubblicare direttamente i redattori su blog/social, credo che abbiamo bisogno sia di più redattori che di più editori
<alevipri> ma forse viaggio troppo
<alevipri> di fantasia
<devfil> alevipri: dimentichi che si pubblica "previa approvazione", oppure ho capito male? :P
<alevipri> devfil su blog/social puoi pubblicare anche tu
<alevipri> chiaro che serve un "organo" di controllo, e un solo stefano che corregge tutto lo scibile non mi sembra il caso
<devfil> davvero? pur non avendo la membership ecc...?
<Dix78> alevipri, tecnicamente ci sarei anche io 
<alevipri> Dix78 scusa!
<mapreri> alevipri: in ogni caso la ML è moderata e tipo solo stefano è whitelistato
<mapreri> (per quanto facilmente superabile se uno usa un MUA degno di quel nome modifica gli header impersonificandosi come uno di quelli autorizzati)
<alevipri> Dix78 non può pubblicare la NL??
<Dix78> alevipri, no, non sono in whitelist
<alevipri> (perchè?)
<Dix78> alevipri, sono brutto e antipatico :D 
<mapreri> accept_these_nonmembers ha solo sdallagata @ubuntu-it.org, ma poi in "whitelist sottintesa" ci sono anche gli admin della lista, che sono io @ubuntu.com e sdallagata @gmail.com, e gli admin dell'instanza di mailman che è xdatap1.
<mapreri> se Dix78 pubblicasse numeri più di frequente sarei felicissimo di aggiungerlo :)
<alevipri> (non andrebbe aggiunto in ogni caso?)
<mapreri> (o potrebbe farselo da se, avendo accesso al file con le password…)
<Dix78> mapreri, shhh xD
<alevipri> (panico)
<mapreri> alevipri: sono per aggiungere ACL solo quando servono o per un motivo specifico, etc.
<Dix78> alevipri, se servisse ovviamente cercherei di farmi dare poteri per pubblicare ma al momento non è mai servito, ecco la verità
<alevipri> vabbè
<alevipri> quindi l'idea è che non ci piacciono editori senza la membership?
<pietroalbini> yep
<alevipri> non è una critica, ma quante ne abbiamo ricevute di membership negli ultimi anni?
<mapreri> diverse
<Dix78> credo 4 negli ultimi 2 anni
<alevipri> ecco, appunto
<pietroalbini> alevipri, però quelli che si qualificano per editori penso si qualifichino anche per la membership
<pietroalbini> se uno ha contribuito tanto da meritarsi la fiducia di poter pubblicare la newsletter ha contribuito abbastanza per richiedere la membership
<mapreri> io ne conto 4 da febbraio 2016.
<mapreri> incidentalmente, sdallagata ha la membership da febbraio 2016
<alevipri> (e pubblicava da mo')
 * mapreri sputa dati senza commentarli
<alevipri> :D
<mapreri> ma qual'è il problema che stiamo cercando di risolvere?
<mapreri> perchè non mi sembra ci sia la cosa di redattori che vorrebbero fare gli editori, etc
<mapreri> però potrebbe essere un problema nella mia mentalità
<alevipri> mi piacerebbe un minimo di revisione degli articoli prima di pubblicarli su sito/social
<mapreri> certo, e non c'è al momento?  per i social quello che succede è che qualcuno scrive il post su telegram, dice "hey, leggete qua e ditemi se vi piace" e dopo qualche ora ed aver inglobato i commenti pubblica.
<sdallagata> La revisione sarebbe maggiore se fossimo di più.
<alevipri> promuovere persone a editori non mi dispiacerebbe, ecco
<mapreri> per il sito…   non ci sono post?
<mapreri> (a parte quelli che pubblicizzano la NL stessa, che non è che ci sia granchè da revisionare lì)
<mapreri> (e quelli del gruppo doc, tsk)
<mapreri> e cialu che vorrebbe tanto pubblicare i post, aveva iniziato, ma mi son perso perchè si sia fermato.
<mapreri> in ogni caso mi pareva chiedesse di revisionare in ML, giusto?
<alevipri> credo per questione di tempo
<alevipri> ha chiesto di revisionare la NL?
<alevipri> non ho capito
<alevipri> however, mi sembra giusto che dopo aver fatto un po' di rodaggio con la stesura di articoli uno vuole fare anche la parte dell'editore
<pietroalbini> attualmente se uno ha le caratteristiche da editore ha anche le caratteristiche da membership
<mapreri> what pietroalbini said
<alevipri> poi se vogliamo lasciare solo sdallagata che invia la NL a me sta anche bene, ma stimolare un po' chi partecipa non mi sembrava una cattiva cosa
<pietroalbini> è così un problema inviare una mail a membership@l.ui.o e aspettare un paio di giorni?
<mapreri> e poi, assumendo che sdallagata sarà quello che pubblica tutti i numeri per il resto del tempo che ci rimane da vivere, quello che un editore fa è revisionare i testi
<mapreri> non capisco perchè "revisionare i testi" debba essere limitato a questo titolo di editore
<alevipri> la vedo al contrario, è così difficile togliere il requisito di membership per divenire editore?
<pietroalbini> alevipri, a sto punto togliamo completamente la membership da tutta ubuntu-it /s
<alevipri> lol, sia mai!
<devfil> alevipri: imho -1 admin/pubblicazione (senza membership), +1 revisione (se si può fare, mi sono perso :/ )
<pietroalbini> alevipri, però la membership è anche la dimostrazione che la persona è affidabile, e che ha la fiducia del consiglio: il profilo perfetto di un editore :)
<alevipri> ok lascio perdere :D
<Dix78> devfil, +1
<devfil> Dix78: +1 perché anche tu ti sei perso vero? :D
<Dix78> devfil, lol
<alevipri> panico e disperazione in chat
<alevipri> già penso alla lunghissima discussione in ML per l'header 
<alevipri> per chiuderla qui, l'idea era di passare redattori a editori senza la membership
<mapreri> alevipri: non è che puoi cercare di chiudere questo topic, penso che ci sia del consenso se vuoi collezionarlo per farne qualcosa :)
<alevipri> (si faccio il riassunto)
<alevipri> gli editori, oltre che a correggere le bozze di NL/blog, gestiscono anche la NL
<alevipri> e pubblicano la NL, come sdallagata ha fatto poco fa :P
<alevipri> se non c'è altro da aggiungere, passarei ai voti, ok?
<devfil> alevipri: un secondo: i redattori invece?
<alevipri> i redattori scrivono
<devfil> e gli admin pubblicano blog e social?
<mapreri> mhh
<alevipri> (aiuto)
<mapreri> però tali editori della NL sono anche automaticamente admin dei SM, come hai evidenziato quando hai iniziato il topic, che è davvero il problema più grande per me.
<alevipri> mapreri chiusa la questione degli admin, volevo separare admin da editori, I mean, non è necessario essere admin per essere editori
<alevipri> admin gestiscono le risorse sociali e il gruppo in toto
<alevipri> editori correggono le bozze degli articoli e pubblicano la NL
<mapreri> cool that, sperando di non separare troppo SM e NL di nuovo, con tutta la fatica fatta per unirli ^^
<alevipri> redattori scrivono, e col benestare di editori/admin pubblicano anche su blog/social (il secondo tramite telegram)
<sdallagata> Ok alevipri
<alevipri> mapreri le bozze sono sia per NL che per il blog, sono editori di tutto, non solo della NL ;)
<mapreri> redattori possono anche scrivere gli articoli per blog/social (il secondo tramite telegram, però il messaggio per partire deve passare attraverso $qualcosa)
<mapreri> c'era anche questo, no? ↑
<alevipri> yep, stavo per aggiungerlo :p
<alevipri> comincio a tirare le onde e mi dimentico i pezzi per strada
<alevipri> telegram, come si è fatto sino ad ora, si scrive la bozza nel gruppo telegram e poi col benestare degli altri si pubblica su social
<alevipri> blog, si scrive la bozza in /LIC, col benestare degli editori il redattore di turno passa alla pubblicazione
<pietroalbini> comunque, o(
<pietroalbini> *o/
<pietroalbini> troppo stanco anche per salutare, lol
<devfil> lol, notte!
<alevipri> se non ci sono altre domande votiamo
<Dix78> notte pietroalbini 
<mapreri> pietroalbini: hold on per la votazione? :)
<alevipri> procedo? altre domande?
<alevipri> sto per aprire la votazione
<sdallagata> Tasto preciso, grazie.
<sdallagata> Testo
<alevipri> #vote possibilità per i Redattori di divenire Editori senza necessità di ottenere la membership; Editori non hanno i poteri di admin ma si occupano di correggere le bozze degli articoli per blog/NL e inviano la NL tramite mailing list
<meetingology> Please vote on: possibilità per i Redattori di divenire Editori senza necessità di ottenere la membership; Editori non hanno i poteri di admin ma si occupano di correggere le bozze degli articoli per blog/NL e inviano la NL tramite mailing list
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<sdallagata> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sdallagata
<Dix78> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Dix78
<alevipri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alevipri
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<mapreri> alevipri: sarà da cambiare https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/#Organizzazione - segnatelo :)
<devfil> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from devfil
<alevipri> ok ci siamo tutti
<alevipri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: possibilità per i Redattori di divenire Editori senza necessità di ottenere la membership; Editori non hanno i poteri di admin ma si occupano di correggere le bozze degli articoli per blog/NL e inviano la NL tramite mailing list
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<alevipri> #save
<alevipri> direi che si è fatta una certa
<alevipri> chiudiamo qui ragazzi?
<Dix78> alevipri, di solito ci si organizza per chi fa il verbale della riunione sul wiki
<mapreri> ci sarebbero altri argomenti in agenda per oggi?
<devfil> collaborazione con linux.it e lug, condividiamo i loro eventi!
<alevipri> uno solo ma sono un po cotto
<alevipri> po' *
<mapreri> direi che si può fare un'altra volta/altrove
<alevipri> concordo
<sdallagata> Oggi finisce tra due minuti ora di Roma :)
<alevipri> infatti :D
<devfil> se rimandiamo a domani non abbiamo neanche tempo per un caffé XD
<mapreri> lol
<alevipri> ahahah
<alevipri> bon, grazie a tutti ragas
<devfil> alla prossima, notte!
<sdallagata> 'notte
<Dix78> buonanotte gente!
<alevipri> mo' mi organizzo per il verbale
<alevipri> notte
<alevipri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Jun  5 22:00:52 2017 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2017/ubuntu-it-meeting.2017-06-05-19.15.moin.txt
<mapreri> alevipri: visto? per le cose basiche meetingology è semplicissimo! ^^
<alevipri> eh non l'avevo ancora provato
<alevipri> thanks
<devfil> alevipri: ma hai fatto save?
<alevipri> merda
<mapreri> alevipri: se fossi stato bravo bravo bravo ora potresti prendere quel file lì sopra e mendarlo con pochissime modifiche :)
<alevipri> dopo il voto si
<mapreri> devfil, alevipri: #endmeeting fa #save da se…
<Dix78> alevipri, per fare le cose più semplici ti consiglio di mettere tutto il log 
<mapreri> #save mi pare non sia neanche documentato proprio, tra l'altro
<Dix78> magari specificando solo i #vote
<alevipri> si metto subito il log
<alevipri> il verbale lo preparo domani in poche rige
<devfil> mapreri: makes sense ;)
<mapreri>  * alevipri (199)
<mapreri>  * mapreri (65)
<mapreri>  * DD3my (59)
<alevipri> tanto lo si ricava dai log
<mapreri> nonostante sia stato a fare tutt'altro per la maggior parte del tempo son finito secondo per numero di righe, meh
 * devfil fischietta
<mapreri> alright, vado anch'io a nanna, o/
<Dix78> notte a tutti o/
<devfil> nottee
<alevipri> notte gente o/
